# Interview with Vail Resorts Tomorrow....some ?s



## ChellePepper (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey there!

I am sure that someone in here has worked for Vail Resorts at some point. Would you mind cluing me in on some things?

I am interviewing for a marketing surveyor position at Keystone. From the sound of it, I get to ride and talk to guests all day. I'm good with that. 

* I am trying for employee housing. I live in Denver now with my boyfriend, so I will drive down whenever I am not working. Will all the housing be filled by now? 

* I figured my pay out. If I am getting paid 9.20/hr, after taxes and housing, I'll have about $700 bucks for my bills. Which will leave very little money for incidentals / food. OUCH! So I am thinking about taking a serving job off-resort to compensate. Is that allowed?

* How long is the application process? Tomorrow is a phone screen.

Thank ya much for any information


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

I know it sounds rad, but...

Everyone I know who has worked at a resort, HATED it, like beyond a normal job. 

I am sorry and I realize this adds nothing to your thread and kind of uncool to say the day before your interview. But hey...just thought I should pass it on. 

After one interview with a resort out here, I had to move on and say no, I realized I would eventually kill myself watching everyone else shred pow and getting off the lifts stoked to do it again...and again...while I sit, and freeze, and watch, and get paid _shit._ 

Good luck!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

You'll have $700 for bills per what... per month? Is the job full time? $9.20 net pay an hour at 40 hrs a week is $736 every two weeks. If they are covering your rent, then $368 a week for food+utilities+gasoline is definitely liveable.

Based on what a lot of folks who live in Summit/Eagle have posted on this board.... the faster you find an independent job that pays decently *not* working for Vail Resorts, then the more content you will be. I don't know your money situation, but parlaying the job into part time work (say, 25 hours a week) should give you a decent mix of riding and putting in time at the office. 40 hrs a week leaves you 2 days out of 5 to ride. You have a boyfriend, so you will undoubtedly be spending a lot of that time with him.


----------



## ChellePepper (Oct 14, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> You'll have $700 for bills per what... per month? Is the job full time? $9.20 net pay an hour at 40 hrs a week is $736 every two weeks. If they are covering your rent, then $368 a week for food+utilities+gasoline is definitely liveable.
> 
> Based on what a lot of folks who live in Summit/Eagle have posted on this board.... the faster you find an independent job that pays decently *not* working for Vail Resorts, then the more content you will be. I don't know your money situation, but parlaying the job into part time work (say, 25 hours a week) should give you a decent mix of riding and putting in time at the office. 40 hrs a week leaves you 2 days out of 5 to ride. You have a boyfriend, so you will undoubtedly be spending a lot of that time with him.


They don't cover my rent.
GROSS = $1472
Tax - 309
Rent - 250 (if Sagebrush is back open and available, if not even more)
Left = $972. But that is IF I get can into the cheap, hostel-style dorm. lol

If not, subtract more for Tenderfoot, but at least I'll have my own room, lol.

Oh, and the marketing surveyor position requires riding skills, I think I'll be riding for a good part of the day. : )


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well good news is that's one of the true jobs you actually ride for. Even better news if you're smart you can bullshit those surveys 100% of the time and just fucking ride. Bad news is its Keystone. Living in staff housing kiss your boyfriend good bye it's only a matter of time before you get drunk and decided to play put their penis in my vagina. Oh and watch out for the herpes/crabs epidemic that goes around over there. Working off the mountain they don't give a fuck about you once your shift is over you could drive around drunk and kill someone as long as you show up the next day to work they're cool, true story ask lead lift op on the gondy she killed a dude 2 years ago still has a job.


----------



## slickysticky (Feb 13, 2009)

Good luck with the job interview but here's a few points you need to keep in mind:

The job posting says 40 hours a week, but you most likely want to plan for 35-38 hours a week. For most positions it is out of the question to get overtime pay, so most departments intentionally schedule you a few hours short of 40.

Your job is one of the better ones on the mountain as you get to ride about half the day and interact with people all day long on the lifts. The riding is limited to greens/blues and only groomed terrain.

If I remember right, the job starts pretty early and wraps up just before the lifts close but I'm not 100% sure on that one, but you might be able to get a little riding in after work, especially night riding!

Let me know if you have any questions, I'm a PSS supervisor at Vail and have had a few friends in marketing research and they all loved it, just not the pay haha!!!


----------



## ChellePepper (Oct 14, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well good news is that's one of the true jobs you actually ride for. Even better news if you're smart you can bullshit those surveys 100% of the time and just fucking ride. Bad news is its Keystone. Living in staff housing kiss your boyfriend good bye it's only a matter of time before you get drunk and decided to play put their penis in my vagina. Oh and watch out for the herpes/crabs epidemic that goes around over there. Working off the mountain they don't give a fuck about you once your shift is over you could drive around drunk and kill someone as long as you show up the next day to work they're cool, true story ask lead lift op on the gondy she killed a dude 2 years ago still has a job.


HOLY CRAP! LOL. Lucky for me and my boyfriend, I am no longer interested in anyone else's penis. I am a grown woman and know how to handle my alcohol. Though, he does seem to be mildly concerned about it.


----------



## ChellePepper (Oct 14, 2010)

slickysticky said:


> Good luck with the job interview but here's a few points you need to keep in mind:
> 
> The job posting says 40 hours a week, but you most likely want to plan for 35-38 hours a week. For most positions it is out of the question to get overtime pay, so most departments intentionally schedule you a few hours short of 40.
> 
> ...



Hey, thanks! I think I am really going to like it.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

always talk to the people wearing carhartt bibs, they will give the best opinion for the surveys, i assume that is what the position calls for.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's not a matter of if but when and it will happen. Mountains break relationships don't try to kid yourself. Unless you have beer flavored tits and his dick ejaculates money it's inevitable.


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

Watch out for the creepy old dudes that live in the dorms too.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

How much extra would a:
1. Room by yourself 
2. Room in a legit house/duplex cost?

My willingness to put up with dorm-style accommodations long term has languished with age. Having your own place where you don't have to stare at the same yokels you work with every day will be less stress and might give you more privacy for conjugal visits from the bf.

As for it being a strain the relationship.... living 90 minutes away will do that unless you both make concerted efforts to see each other often... but you didn't come here looking for dating advice (so I digress).


----------



## ChellePepper (Oct 14, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> How much extra would a:
> 1. Room by yourself
> 2. Room in a legit house/duplex cost?
> 
> ...


LOL. true true. Honestly, I'd probably see him less if I didn't take the job. Everyday he is off work, he is on the mountain. So, I'll see him on the weekends and powder days after I get off work. And if i have a couple of days off, I'll be in Denver. 

Good point about the conjugal, though.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

I feel like this is going to be one big ''told you so" thread.


----------



## ChellePepper (Oct 14, 2010)

WasatchMan said:


> I feel like this is going to be one big ''told you so" thread.


Oh, I hope not. I mean, I am from Alabama and go home for months at a time, and we are still together. Alabama is a day away, instead of an hour. :dunno:


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

BAHAHAHAHA Alabama that sums it all up. What part of the rammer jammer state are you from? I know CO is like 20 hours or so from Chattanooga so I would assume you are in the more northern part of bama. Smart move on moving west. Where ever you ride it beats the hell out of Mentone.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

WasatchMan said:


> I feel like this is going to be one big ''told you so" thread.


Oh it's going to be an epic fail thread I can bet money on this.


----------



## ChellePepper (Oct 14, 2010)

snowvols said:


> BAHAHAHAHA Alabama that sums it all up. What part of the rammer jammer state are you from? I know CO is like 20 hours or so from Chattanooga so I would assume you are in the more northern part of bama. Smart move on moving west. Where ever you ride it beats the hell out of Mentone.


I am from Mobile, Alabama. It's on the coast. And yeah, I was pleased with the move out west.


----------



## ChellePepper (Oct 14, 2010)

Got to a second interview, but I think the position will be at Breck instead of Keystone, but that's okay. 

Thanks for everyone's helpful advice.

I am excited. 

But I am not worried about me and my boyfriend. I don't know what kind of women y'all know, but I value and respect my man and myself. If I can make it through college at the University of Alabama, while working at a sports bar, with my dignity intact, I think I'll be okay at a ski resort. lol


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No no don't think ski resorts or resort towns are anything like college. They're not! You've been warned don't be so naive heed the advice. Also if you're at Breck find out if Brads your supervisor if he is you'll be doing more riding than surveying.


----------



## ChellePepper (Oct 14, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No no don't think ski resorts or resort towns are anything like college. They're not! You've been warned don't be so naive heed the advice. Also if you're at Breck find out if Brads your supervisor if he is you'll be doing more riding than surveying.


I'll definitely heed your advice - be on the watch for creeps and goons, and monitor my dark, drunken, slutty side that I didn't know existed. 

Hmm. I am interviewing with a fellow named Phil. So, we'll see.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Good luck. Everyone on this forum will say working on a mountain is the worst possible job on earth which is totally not true. Working on a mountain was the best thing that ever happened to me. As long as you apply for the right position and work under the right people you'll be set. Hope you get the job.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't worry we've gone over the whole working under people thing.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

did she end up getting the job, what about the relationship


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Dead threads that live!


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

bassholic said:


> did she end up getting the job, what about the relationship



Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

My bet is that she's probably single, has the herp, knocked up, and hooked on meth.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

yay another mountain baby


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

If it worked out alright for her, don't ya think she woulda came back on here just to say "I told you so"
I mean that's a trait that all women share, & some really excel.

TT


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks like the best position on the Mountain is Meth Dealer. 


<<Goes to watch Breaking Bad for more info>>


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

:laugh:

Dude dug up this old thread. haha

Now I wanna know what happened. We got odds on this? The relationship surviving until now has to be paying 2-1


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Dude dug up this old thread. haha
> 
> Now I wanna know what happened. We got odds on this? The relationship surviving until now has to be paying 2-1



BET CT ALL.

Wait, wrong game. sorry

3 - 1 in favor of breakup and Herps.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

I need the conclusion! All this reading and I don't get to know if BA was right or not!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If it's the chick that got the survey job at Breck that I think it was I was right.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If it's the chick that got the survey job at Breck that I think it was I was right.


'bama accent?


----------



## Towkin (Oct 14, 2010)

Ha ha, this thread is classic! Everyone thinks they're different, but there really isn't much new under the sun. Whatever dude(s) she banged I hope it was worth her relationship (and the vaginal itching).


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Women now a days..... Can't keep their vaginas in their pants.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Any chick that moves an hour away from her BF, and is surrounded by penis is going to find one in her mouth at some point. It's just the law of averages.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Good to see you lads have such a high opinion of women.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

roremc said:


> Good to see you lads have such a high opinion of women.


I value women and their opinions. But I can see the demise of any new mountain dweller long before they can.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol... You guys are dicks, or she's a slut.... :dunno:


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Lol... You guys are dicks, or she's a slut.... :dunno:


Either way, We got a winner! :laugh:


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

I think BA needs to do a report on her to see if everyone thought she was a good ride or was too stiff with no flex.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

jdmccright said:


> I think BA needs to do a report on her to see if everyone thought she was a good ride or was too stiff with no flex.


Or an all-mountain park destroyer like his favorite Blacklist.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Well I'm sure an email or two & someone should be able to find her.

What mtn did she say?

TT


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

pdxrealtor said:


> Lol... You guys are dicks, or she's a slut.... :dunno:


Or, mountain towns and their newcomers are so predictable anyone that has been in one for even a single season could tell what was going to happen from a mile away. They all think they are 'different', too.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Well she is a woman so if there was a remote chance that everyone was wrong she would have chimed in.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Goddamnit she wrote ?'s but I read 7's. My eyesight is horrible when my contacts are out.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> Or, mountain towns and their newcomers are so predictable anyone that has been in one for even a single season could tell what was going to happen from a mile away. They all think they are 'different', too.


Yep. And it's not just mountain towns, it's pretty much any resorty, destination type area. You see the exact same thing in beach towns.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

It just takes a little time to get acclimated to the area. If you are in town for one weekend you do not have time to build a relationship. Make it months and around the same people, something is going down


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

bassholic said:


> something is going down


Or SOMEONE!! :laugh:


----------

